# Deutsche Handynummern als internationale Mehrwertlösung?



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2009)

Weil eine entsprechende Anfrage eines Kollegen an die Bundesnetzagentur nicht beantwortet wurde, möchte ich hier mal seiner Bitte nachkommen und ein öffentliches Lesezeichen setzen.
Mehrere Firmen bieten als Möglichkeit für "internationale Mehrwertdienste" *deutsche Handynummern* an.
z.B. 0157024-635xx (GB) oder 0157024-866xx (PTLC) oder 0157024-832xx (KeyZ)

Die Ausschüttung ist gering (so um die 2cts), aber: wie kann das überhaupt legal angeboten werden und wie funktioniert die Abrechnung? Das kann doch nur funktionieren, wenn der Anbieter der Nummern mitmacht? Wie kann das möglich sein? Kann die Bundesnetzagentur dazu 'mal etwas sagen?

Angeblich sei auf eine Anfrage nur die Bitte gekommen, die genauen Nummern und Anbieter zu nennen. Das ändert sich aber. Bisher liegt uns keine Stellungnahme der Bundesnetzagentur vor. Müssten diese Nummern nicht umgehend gesperrt werden? In der Maßnahmenliste steht aber keine einzige 015702-Nummer

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind das E-Plus-Nummern, die (015702xxxxxx) von einer ViStream GmbH genutzt werden. Auch von dieser Firma sei auf eine Anfrage keine Antwort gekommen.

Die einzige vorliegende Beobachtung ist, dass eine in Zypern registrierte bayrischstämmige und hier im Forum auftretende Firma die 015702 von ihrer Nummernliste gelöscht hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Handynummern als internationale Mehrwertlösung?*

Deutschland ist für die internationale Mehrwertindustrie das Bahnhofsklo, und die BNetzA ist dort der Gummiautomat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Handynummern als internationale Mehrwertlösung?*

It has taken some time until this posting got meaningful...
(es hat 'ne Weile gedauert, bis dieses Posting bedeutungsvoll wurde)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/63925-was-ist-diese-rufnummer.html#post327349



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die einzige vorliegende Beobachtung ist, dass eine in Zypern registrierte bayrischstämmige und hier im Forum auftretende Firma die 015702 von ihrer Nummernliste gelöscht hat.


...übrigens mit der Begründung, dass darüber keine legalen Dienste vorstellbar seien - nur: warum wurde es dann überhaupt angeboten???
(es war übrgens 015702463700, also nicht der passende Block)

*Ich möchte aber nicht versäumen, darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Mißbrauch der Handynummern einer deutschen Firma den deutschen Behörden bereits bekannt war, ehe der arme Mann in Toronto seine Telefonrechnung in Händen hielt. Dafür einen donnernden Applaus an die Bundesnetzagentur.*


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Handynummern als internationale Mehrwertlösung?*

Vielleicht wartet die Bundesnetzagentur solange, bis das Auswärtige Amt von irgendeiner ausländischen Botschaft eine Protestnote überreicht bekommt.
Wenn es mal soweit ist, dann sind die Nummern in 2 Stunden abgeschaltet, da bin ich sicher.
Ansonsten darf man mit einem halben Jahrzehnt aufwärts rechnen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2010)

*AW: Deutsche Handynummern als internationale Mehrwertlösung?*

Ich möchte an diesem Beispiel noch einmal zeigen, wie absurd die Situation im Bereich internationaler Mehrwertnummern ist:

Der Missbrauch deutscher Handynummern ist der internationalen Telefonbehörde ITU bekannt. Diese reguliert den Gebrauch von Nummerierungsbereichen und hat auch klare Anweisungen veröffentlicht, was zu tun ist, wenn Nummernbereiche missbraucht werden. Sie handelt aber nicht von sich aus, sondern nur, wenn z.B. nationale Regulierer sie von etwas in Kenntnis setzen, was sie bereits wissen. Dann handelt sie aber eigentlich auch nicht, sondern stellt nur fest, dass Handlungsbedarf besteht.

Soweit kommt es aber erst gar nicht, weil die Bundesnetzagentur offensichtlich von dem Mißbrauch Kenntnis hat, aber nichts unternimmt. Eigentlich weiß man also überall alles - aber nichts passiert.

Der Betroffene in Kanada kann dann mit seinem Telefonabieter rumstreiten, der das übliche Spiel spielt, das alle Telcos in solchen Fällen spielen... "Wir wissen ja gar nix und davon nur die Hälfte". Aus Kulanz kürzen wir die Rechnung. Das hat mit uns gar nix zu tun, wir können da ja auch nichts machen.

Blablabla.

Und wer kassiert? Zum Beispiel eben der Inhaber der Nummern. Wer ist das? Nuja, halt irgendeine GmbH in Dortmund. Die werden ebenfalls mit den Schultern zucken. Ach ja: Diese Firma in Dortmund, in diesem Fall hier, die gehörte damals der Materna und wurde mittlerweile an Telia verkauft.

Selbst wenn also tatsächlich der Kanadier irgendwie Fragen stellen würde, wäre keiner mehr zuständig. Würde der Kanadier die Bundesnetzagentur fragen, würde man ihn mit traurigen Augen anschauen und sagen "Tut uns leid, wir können da nichts machen"

Grotesk.

P.S.: Noch eine Ohrfeige für den Herrn Kurth?
Es ist eigentlich egal, ob man an die deutsche Regulierungsbehörde schreibt oder an die Regulierungsbehörde von - nur so als beispiel - Madagascar.
Auf eine identische Anfrage antwortete man aus Madagascar wie folgt:


> Futher to your message below, we inform you that the use of the range of numbers you mentioned in your Email is not legal. Unfortunately, we dont have any information about the use of this numbers and the audiotex services you cited. But It will be very helpful if you can give more information about this for us after your analyse.


Das ist fast identisch zur Antwort der Bundesnetzagentur und es passierte in diesem Fall auch genau dasselbe: Weitere Informationen wurden geliefert und dann? Nichts mehr.

Für internationale Opfer spielt es also keine Rolle, ob die Betrüger Nummern in Deutschland, Madagascar, Sierra Leone, Guinea-Bissau oder den Fiji-Inseln verwenden - die Unfähigkeit und die Unlust, etwas zu unternehmen, ist in afrikanischen Diktaturen wie Somalia nicht anders als in Deutschland.

Somalia hat andere Probleme, aber für Deutschlands Regulierungsbehörde mit dem Oberregulierer Kurth ist das schon beschämend. Aber auch egal, weil es keinen interessiert


----------

